# Player's Handbook is out



## Michael Morris (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome back one of the old board's most popular stylesets - the Player's Handbook.  This style uses parchment and leather textures to feel like an old spell book just like the PHB does.  It narrowly beat Electric Blue in a recent vote.  Have fun. 

Note: New threads are bold by default in PHB unlike the default scheme since this less distracting when dealing with dark characters on a light background.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 18, 2004)

Very pretty. I think I'll use it at least for a while.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2004)

It looks fantastic.  Good job, Michael!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 18, 2004)

A small request, if I may.

In the 'replies' popup, the color of the number of posts per poster (though not the posters' names) is a bit light for the background and not very easy to read. Would it be possible to make it darker?


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 18, 2004)

It looks great!  I'll be using it at least until you get electric blue done.  Possibly even after that, because it's very easy on the eyes.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, this is my favorite thing you have ever done, MM.

 Wait, you didn't invent chocolate did you?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 18, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> A small request, if I may.
> 
> In the 'replies' popup, the color of the number of posts per poster (though not the posters' names) is a bit light for the background and not very easy to read. Would it be possible to make it darker?




Easily - let me take a quick look.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 18, 2004)

K, got it corrected Darkness.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 18, 2004)

Lookin' very good now... Thank you Michael!


----------



## Pierce (Mar 18, 2004)

Sweet.  Good work, man.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 18, 2004)

Yay! Thanks, Mike! Me like. And it even has bolded unread threads


----------



## Blood Jester (Mar 18, 2004)

I like, I think I'll be using this for a while.


----------

